# Any way to buy 4dKH drop checker reference?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

Any place to buy the reference solution? I know you can make it but I don't want to buy a scale. Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*solution ...*

hey there.... u can buy cheap scales at any variety store these days ...
try contacting coldmantis , hasn't been on in a while but send him a msg anyways he was my source .
not sure if jimmyjam makes or sells it I know he sells ferts

good luck 
tom


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay thanks tom. Looks like I'm going with the scale method.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*solution*

good luck but msg those guys u never know .......


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

i got my 4dkh fluid on ebay. it shipped with a broken drop checker though.....


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

*Canadian Aquatics in Vancouver*

I just ordered some:

http://www.canadianaquatics.com/contact/contact.htm

Price is for shipping in pouches but they'll package in bottles for a couple of dollars extra.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey looseheadLen,

Thats where I bought my drop checker from, I ordered the package that includes the 4dkH solution and the ph indicator solution. The problem is that the pouch that the 4dkH solution was stored leaked during shipment. I told Charles about it already so he's aware of potential issues for future orders. I'm sure you'll be okay.

I've been using tap water. It's too much effort and excessive components to put together something I only need once. 

Did you order a bottle or the packets? I can give you some plants in trade of some.


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

*I ordered falcon tubes*

G'day. I paid up for the falcon tubes - I was more concerned I would spill it while mixing rather than it leaking during shipment.
I'll PM you - I may be able to sell/trade you the second tube if I can get my scale quicker and start mixing myself.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea sure let me know when the goods come.


----------

